# Bluetooth on Thinkpad T60

## evlich

Hi all, 

I'm having trouble installing bluetooth on my Thinkpad T60. I followed http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml and when I get to the usb section, here's what happens:

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep -e^[TPD] | grep -e Cls=e0 -B1 -A1

# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Nothing is showing up as bluetooth. I configured my kernel appropriately (according to the directions). According to http://thomasgersdorf.com/linux/index.php/Gentoo_Linux_on_IBM_ThinkPad_T60#Bluetooth Bluetooth does work and is plugged in via USB.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what might be the problem?

Thanks.

----------

## Voltago

Did you try to turn on bluetooth with the bluteooth function key of your keyboard? Is the bluetooth LED active? Because if you didn't, the USB device won't get powered and thus won't show up.

----------

## evlich

The bluetooth light isn't on, but none of the keyboard keys light it up. Is there something that I have to run for it? I know that it is enabled in the bios.

----------

## Voltago

And the bluetooth function key doesn't work?

----------

## evlich

That's Fn + F5 right? That doesn't do anything to the lights.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Try 

```
echo enable >/proc/acpi/ibm/bluetooth
```

You might also find my T60 writeup useful.

----------

## evlich

Thanks. That got the light on and I'm detecting devices. Is there a good gui or command line tool for discovery and such?

Thanks.

----------

## Voltago

Have a look at the bluez-utils package, especially hcitool.

----------

